# I Am Scheduled To Pickup My Ob 2010 210Rs



## HappyCamper38 (Nov 9, 2009)

I will pickup the new camper Saturday after Thanksgiving. I bought a 2010 210RS from HolmanRV. Jamie has been a great salesperson so far. The experience to this point has been great. 
The new trailer has an electric rear king slide and an electric awning. I also added an electric tonge jack. I know I sound a little lazy with all of these electric gadgets. I just like to make life easy. 
I traded in a 2005 Aruba 28QBRS. (It is a great trailer if you are interested) It was a lttle too large and heavy for my personal comfort. 
I have believe the new 21 footer will be the ticket. The new TT is 1000 pounds lighter and 8 feet shorter. I should have no worries pulling this one.
Thanks to everyone who contributes to this site. I have spent a lot of time in the last few weeks researching and reading of everyones experiences. 
Will Saturday every come?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes CONGRATULATIONS and WELCOME!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


















Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf

Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to the site!!!


----------



## HappyCamper38 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for all of the welcomes. Also thanks for the PDI document.

Only two before I pick up the camper I get more excited each day!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It is now Sunday...where are the mandatory pictures of your new baby?


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Some of the features of the 210 have changed since we got ours in June. I sure hope you can post pictures of the new configuration of the rear storage and slide. Ours has pass through doors accessible for both sides, I saw dealer pictures of the rear door configuration and would certainly like to hear what you think.

Congrats on the new TT.


----------



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

We picked up our new 210RS on the 7th of November. It is an awesome unit! The electric awing was a welcome surprise but we got the manual slide with the supports. Is yours still going to have supports with the electric king bed slide?

Big E


----------



## HappyCamper38 (Nov 9, 2009)

As soon as get my new camper on the 28th I will post pictures and do a detailed description of how the slide works. I am as anxious and interested as all of you. I am an engineer so I am interested / concerned how they are supporting the weight. Less than two weeks now!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

HappyCamper38 said:


> As soon as get my new camper on the 28th I will post pictures and do a detailed description of how the slide works. I am as anxious and interested as all of you. I am an engineer so I am interested / concerned how they are supporting the weight. Less than two weeks now!


I am interested in how they are going to support this slide, too. It's a pretty long span.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I will let everyone know about the new elect slide on the 210rs, as i am picking mine up from Lakeshore wed. it will be interesting.


----------



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

Just saw a picture on the Holman RV site. It looks like the supports are gone with the electric slide. Let us know how solid it feels without them.


----------



## HappyCamper38 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just a few more days left to wait! 
Bad news...I retrieved my trade from storage over the weekend and discovered that someone had attempted to break into it. Fortunately they were unsuccessful. They did manage to do some damage to the back door. They also cut off the 30 amp plug. They didn't steal any cable just the plug - go figure. 
I have already worked out the details with Holman RV and the deal is still set for Saturday delivery. Now, if I can just get it there in one piece.

Lowell


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

we picked up our new 210RS from Lakeshore last wed and stayed in it wed nite, the elect rear slide seems very solid, no problem what so ever. you have to tilt the spare tire to open the rear storage comp. that is the only thing that i have found that is a minor inconvience, i know you will like yours also.


----------



## HappyCamper38 (Nov 9, 2009)

I cannot remember being this excited about buying anything ever!!!
I even went to Camping World yesterday just so I could visualize my new camper better. I am SO OCD!!!! about this.

I hope I can calm down enough to enjoy Thanksgiving.

Lowell


----------



## HappyCamper38 (Nov 9, 2009)

Picked up my new 210RS last Saturday and made it home without issue. The trade and walk through went completely smooth. I would highly recommend HolmanRV.com to anyone price searching. Jamie and the crew were very easy to work with and quick to meet any request.

I have requested schematics of how the electric king bed slide works from Keystone....But as you would imagine they will not publish that information. All I can say is the slide works like magic. It has an upper and lower cable for support with a motor and lead screw arrangement for extention and retraction. The bed is very ridged in the full out position. If I am successful in getting additional information I will surely post it.

I received the 4" memory matress topper last night. I ordered it from Overstock.com at 180.00 including shipping. I ordered the Cal King size (70" x 80"). The king bed size in the 210 is 72" x 75", so I used an electric knife to cut the excess off. The electric knife cut through it like butter. I couldn't be happier about the outcome.

Everything about this model meets or exceeds my expectations.

I will post pictures in the next few days.

Lowell


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HappyCamper38 said:


> Picked up my new 210RS last Saturday and made it home without issue. The trade and walk through went completely smooth. I would highly recommend HolmanRV.com to anyone price searching. Jamie and the crew were very easy to work with and quick to meet any request.
> 
> I have requested schematics of how the electric king bed slide works from Keystone....But as you would imagine they will not publish that information. All I can say is the slide works like magic. It has an upper and lower cable for support with a motor and lead screw arrangement for extention and retraction. The bed is very ridged in the full out position. If I am successful in getting additional information I will surely post it.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new Outback!!!

...take the extra memory foam and put it on the kids beds...they will love it too.


----------

